# Themes & Roms for Droid X



## JrzDroid

Seeing as how our community moves fast and its hard to try and find all the threads for themes for .340 and 2.3.3, it has been decided by the Android Lords that this theme list will be created for the benefit of all!!

Will be updated accordingly=]
*If you have ANY themes for Gingerbread .596 OTA please PM me the links so I may add to this list*

*First and Foremost: Deodex Zips for Stock Builds*
(Flash through Clockwork)

GB_2.3.3_4.5.596_Deodexer.zip *Bouchigo's .596 Deodexer*

*Gingerbread .596 Themes*

[THEME] AOSP GB theme for Stock DX .596 *AOSP GB*

[THEME] GingiBlur Blue Theme for DroidX Stock Gingerbread *GingiBlur*

[THEME] RedX for Stock Gingerbread .596 *Red X*

http://tinyurl.com/3wo48o2 *BWC for .596
*

*Apex*

[THEME] Project Optimus *Project Optimus*

[THEME]OrangeX for Apex RC02 *Orange X*

[THEME] GoogleBread (Update) [Apex 2.0 RC2] *GoogleBread*

[THEME] MIUI Theme For APEX 2.0 RC1 and UP *MIUI*

[THEME] REVOlution for Apex 2.0 RC2 (6/12/2011) *REVOlution*

[THEME] Dark Frost : Apex RC1 *Dark Frost*

ThunderX Alpha Coming Tomorrow! *ThunderX*

[Theme] Smooth Blue for GB ROM's *Smooth Blue*

[THEME] BlueBread v1.2 For the GingerBread Droid X *BlueBread*

*Liberty*

http://tinyurl.com/4ye4235* Dark Frost* AOSP Liberty

[THEME] StormShadow Ultimate *Storm Shadow Ultimate*

ThunderX Alpha Coming Tomorrow! *ThunderX*

*Cyanogenmod7*

[STICKY] [UPDATE 6-15-11] Theme Chooser Themes - xda-developers *CM7 theme list*

*ROMS*

[ROM][BETA] CyanogenMod 7 for the Droid X *Cyanogenmod 7*

*Gingerbread .596*

Official DX Gingerbread 2.3.3 (4.5.596) Release Thread - Something for everyone .596
*Stock, Odexed and Deodoxed*
(Please pay attention to which you need)

http://tinyurl.com/3vsxlug *AOSP Liberty*

Hateraid *Hateraid 1.5*

Crespy *Crespy 1*

LEXLITE GINGERAID 4.6 *LexLite Gingeraid 4.6*

Broodcomb *Broodcomb 4*

ROM-Xcellerated *Xcellerated*

[ROM] ApeX V2.0.0 Release Candidate (RC2) (6/11/2011) *Apex 2.0 *

[ROM] Liberty Gingerbread*Liberty .0.6*

*Gingerbread .595*

Mahi *Mahi Ginger 1.1*

ZapGB *Zap GB*

LEXLITE GINGERAID 4.6 *LexLite GB*

Foxtrot *FoxTrot GB*

R2Ginger *R2 Ginger GB*

[ROM] ApeX V2.0.0 Beta (5/3/2011) - Android Forums*Apex 2.0*

Broodcomb*Broodcomb*

[ROM] ZombieStomped (DX Leaked GB Motoblur build) - Droid Forum - Verizon Droid & the Motorola Droid Forum *ZombieStomped*

*Wanna Get back to .596 Stock?*

Get VRZ_MB810_4.5.596_1FF_01.sbf.gz on Wupload.com

Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!
*RSD Lite 4.8*

**This is NOT a help thread*

I try to keep this thread as up-to-date as possible. If something is broken or suspected of KANG, please PM me asap so that steps may be taken to right all wrongs.*


----------



## Guvery

Please put thread links instead of direct download links?







Otherwise great work, thanks!


----------



## parkjam

P3 has been dropping hints on twitter that a new Tranquility will be right around the corner...


----------



## JrzDroid

Guvery said:


> Please put thread links instead of direct download links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise great work, thanks!


I'm gonna be adding a bunch of new themes that just came out. When I do ill fix the direct download links


----------



## ufish2

Just flashed apex today..so for sooooooooooooo good as "andy would say to Aunt B"..thanks to all who helped make this rom..awesome


----------



## TVC430

Great work! Thank you for taking the time to do this!


----------



## Steady Hawkin

Nice list, thanks for putting it together!


----------



## BrttWrd

Holy seal grenade, why has nobody pointed out bwc before!! It looks amazing downloading everything now

via Tapatalk


----------



## cabraswell

Thanks for this thread Jrz. Nice to have all this info in one place so we don't have to search for it each time.


----------



## Dewguzzler

JrzDroid said:


> I'm gonna be adding a bunch of new themes that just came out. When I do ill fix the direct download links


Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnehama

Apex RC 2
Liberty v. 08 - don't use older themes

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## CamDroid

Do you have a thread link for Alpha-1? I made a theme called Alpha-1 for the first GB leak but never updated for .596 so I'm wondering what this one is. Thanks for the list tho!

EDIT: Downloaded it and everything in the update.zip is the same. All apps, framework, and even updater script. Can you please direct me to where you found it?


----------



## JrzDroid

I PM'd you Cam


----------



## bouchigo

JrzDroid said:


> I PM'd you Cam


Hey Jrz, how many forums do you have this up on now? You're going to go crazy keeping them all up to date......lol


----------



## thearchiexdm32

Xcellerated can't receive incoming pics or videos....did anyone notice that? Let me know if u guys are having the same problem. I know cuz it tested my deodexed. 596 and could receive them and couldn't on Xcellerated. I like that rom too.


----------



## JrzDroid

bouchigo said:


> Hey Jrz, how many forums do you have this up on now? You're going to go crazy keeping them all up to date......lol


Only these 2. Hopefully thats it


----------



## razorloves

Thread stickied. Great info. thanks JrzDroid


----------



## Admann

Thanks for the thread! Stickied! +1!


----------



## ksting

No Shuji listed here??


----------



## razorloves

ksting said:


> No Shuji listed here??


look at the date on the first post. it's severely outdated

unstuck and moved to general


----------



## Timmy10shoes

how in the hell is this thread still alive? you know somebody's gonna install .596 thinking it's the newest update that nobody has.


----------



## goldsmitht

not only is this WAYYYYY outdated, but no mention of MIUI? on the new ICS build this is the FAAAAAST, SMOOOOOOTH as BUTTAH and way more customizable than any other ROM.

cured me and many other flashaholics


----------



## crewchief41

goldsmitht said:


> not only is this WAYYYYY outdated, but no mention of MIUI? on the new ICS build this is the FAAAAAST, SMOOOOOOTH as BUTTAH and way more customizable than any other ROM.
> 
> cured me and many other flashaholics


If you like theming and customization, you'll stop flashing at miui. Until I flashed miui, I had no idea you could mix and match elements of themes. Plain old awesome. With the new builds from DXC, the performance is there now too. Last night I flashed a regular rom and couldn't nandroid back to miui fast enough....


----------

